# Cordless sawzall, what do you prefer



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I have used dewalt, ridgid, and ryobi. They all suck in mbo. I presently have a Ridgid less than year old, maybe 6 months and the ungaurded ram took the pad off my mid finger. Hacked me off. Its hard to keep the fingers out of there. Sorry engineering as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have a Dewalt and it's o.k. I guess. It's the only cordless recip. I've ever owned so not too much to compare it to. 








Paul


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I've had Dewalts. I got a Milwaukee and I like it better.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Had a DeWalt, burned out the chuck. Got the Ridgid. Had problems with that. Got the Makita, that is still working, prolly cause I don't use it much. 

They all suck.

I did recently get the little Ridgid Fuego one handed, corded model. It is only a 1/2" stroke, but it is great for quick stuff, like inside cabinets. My buddy has the cordless version, but it is 12 v., and I didn't want to get into a whole nother set of batteries, etc. 

Other than that, Tiger saw. 

Pretty much, when I need a sawzall, I'ma plugging it in.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Depends on situation, I use the milwaukee hackzall the most. It fits where the others don't. It's 12 volt, but you'd be surprized how well it performs. And it fits in a pocket or tool tray. Plus I just got the pex expander that uses these batteries too.


----------



## no drip (May 31, 2009)

Hands down milwaukee v 28 sawall.:thumbup:


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

no drip said:


> Hands down milwaukee v 28 sawall.:thumbup:


Yeah, I have one too. Outstanding tool. Works as well as any corded sawzall for most things I need it for, but GOOD LUCK finding batteries.

The cheapest I've been able to find them is on Amazon at $160 EACH.

As soon as I can afford it, I'm going to buy Milwaukee's M18 combo kit.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I prefer one that has a battery in it that doesn't die 3/4 of the way through the cut....


----------



## Lifer (Nov 23, 2010)

I've tried a few and always go back to the one I break the most DeWalt... the 18v keeps me content , not happy but content.

Lifer....


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm happy with my corded Miwaukee but for most little stuff I use the Dewalt so I can change batteries half way thru a piece of 2" abs pipe.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I have the makita i like it.

i had Milwaukee loved it. but a battery exploded and burnt down my house in 08.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I have had a cordless Ridgid, it was so so. I have a cordless Dewalt now with the 4 way chuck, it is much better, and batteries are cheap to replace. I also have a corded Milwaukee, and it is the best one hands down. 
You have to match the tool with the task. If you are cutting 1/4 in steel, you need a sharp blade and the corded. If you are crawling 60' into a tight crawl space to replace a drain, you are better off with a cordless, along with a light, and an impact driver. Then you have extra batteries along.


----------



## Yellow Badger (Jan 12, 2011)

I have a dewalt. I like the four position blade clamp. But corded the Milwaukee wins hands down.


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

ranman said:


> I have the makita i like it.
> 
> i had Milwaukee loved it. but a battery exploded and burnt down my house in 08.


Are you serious? Burnt down your house? How?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

greenscoutII said:


> Yeah, I have one too. Outstanding tool. Works as well as any corded sawzall for most things I need it for, but GOOD LUCK finding batteries.
> 
> The cheapest I've been able to find them is on Amazon at $160 EACH.
> 
> As soon as I can afford it, I'm going to buy Milwaukee's M18 combo kit.


They stopped producting V28's to make M28 batteries.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

JK949 said:


> They stopped producting V28's to make M28 batteries.


Yeah, I read that. Unfortunately the M28 batteries won't work with the old V28 tool if I understand correctly.

Ok, I just Googled this. Actually the new M28 batteries WILL work with the existing V28 tools. The downside? Still $162 bucks a pop.....


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

greenscoutII said:


> Yeah, I read that. Unfortunately the M28 batteries won't work with the old V28 tool if I understand correctly.


Another reason why I prefer dewalt cordless. All 18v tools work with all 18v batteries.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> Another reason why I prefer dewalt cordless. All 18v tools work with all 18v batteries.


I'm not crazy about DeWalt. Not saying it's bad, just that I prefer Milwaukee.

That said, I'm thinking about buying a DeWalt set just because of the price and availability of batteries.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I hate cordless sawz all. I really like my hand held fuego. 90ish bucks and that thing wont die. I have shown it little respect and heavily abuse for the last 18 months. I also have big ridgid sawz all for bigger stuff. I like them both. Sometimes the fuego is a bit of a PIA to cut with. I will tell you if cutting pipe with water in it with the little fuego it will shock you and good.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes there was a silent re call on the 18 volt batteries for fire and explosion.
i had one pluged into a gfci in my garage and it blew up. no one was hurt. thank god. all my tools a van and 20 years of marriage stuff. all reduced to 2 cell phones a lap top and the clothing on our back.





Maximumplumbing said:


> Are you serious? Burnt down your house? How?


----------



## 3KP (Jun 19, 2008)

Dewalt could not handle my everyday usage. I went through 3 18 volt sawz-alls in 1 year.The drill lasted for 2 years. Bought myself an Milwaukee 28 V kit back in 07 still kickin n takin names. I got my M28 batteries for $100.00 from my local supplier. They just can't keep them in stock long enough that reminds me need to call em to see if my drop head adapter is in for my sewer machine.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

greenscoutII said:


> I'm not crazy about DeWalt. Not saying it's bad, just that I prefer Milwaukee.
> 
> That said, I'm thinking about buying a DeWalt set just because of the price and availability of batteries.


I wasn't either at first, but they have grown on me. I mean what other tool can you buy 2 brand new 18v batteries for under $100. I really think that their impact driver is very well balanced as well. The flexible neck light is the better design over ridgid and milwaukee, IMO.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

3KP said:


> Dewalt could not handle my everyday usage. I went through 3 18 volt sawz-alls in 1 year.The drill lasted for 2 years. Bought myself an Milwaukee 28 V kit back in 07 still kickin n takin names. I got my M28 batteries for $100.00 from my local supplier. They just can't keep them in stock long enough that reminds me need to call em to see if my drop head adapter is in for my sewer machine.


I use some cordless on a daily basis. The drills last a year, then I buy a new one for 60 off of ebay. If I have to drill a big hole in wood or concrete I use a corded somethin or another. The sawzall I have now has lasted 2 yrs, all I use it for is some wood or mostly PVC cutting. If I have to cut any amount of steel I will use a corded. My old boss has a milwaukee set and has had to replace batteries every year at $100 a pop, unless under warranty, then he waits 3 weeks for replacements. His drill has had to be replaced once and repaired once. The sawzall is alright, but I like the 4 position clamp in the dewalt.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

As with any tool, especially cordless, you will greatly increase life span by using sharp blades and bits, and setting the clutch and speed with the project.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

3KP said:


> Dewalt could not handle my everyday usage. I went through 3 18 volt sawz-alls in 1 year.The drill lasted for 2 years. Bought myself an Milwaukee 28 V kit back in 07 still kickin n takin names. I got my M28 batteries for $100.00 from my local supplier. They just can't keep them in stock long enough that reminds me need to call em to see if my drop head adapter is in for my sewer machine.


What supplier are you using? Fergusson, Win-Nelson, and our local supplier were asking $180+ for M28 batteries.

I bought the V28 combo kit back in 05' and it's a bad motha' f*&ker, but if I have to spend $320 for two new batteries, well, that's almost the cost of a whole new kit.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Have you compared prices since the move greenscout, Milwaukee is dang near giving stuff away at my supply house.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

easttexasplumb said:


> Have you compared prices since the move greenscout, Milwaukee is dang near giving stuff away at my supply house.


No, I haven't. There is a Fergy not too far from here, maybe I'll stop by.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Not sure if there is a Coburns in your neck of the woods, that is who I use and they got some good deals on Milwaukee right now.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

plumbpro said:


> The sawzall is alright, but I like the 4 position clamp in the dewalt.


I've used several dewalts with the 4 position clamp. I really like the convenience but IMO it doen't hold up. I bought my last dewalt in august and just got it replaced because the blade clamp gave out. I've seen it over and over. I have to be sure I have a backup available for when this one goes down.


----------

